# Dr Dents... April '14



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2014)

Stop off No 4 and one of the sites I was REALLY looking forward to...
On a quiet German street, in a quiet German town lies this remarkable old dentists house, with its surgery left pretty much as it was when it saw its last patient... Without a doubt one of my BEST explores yet!! Hope you enjoy...

...Dr Dents...



https://flic.kr/p/nnfhjghttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/np2tYRhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nnGTSAhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nmXPW5https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnDJCthttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/no6Fzghttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nn14F5 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nm1QbY https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnLiyM https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnF1vPhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/no6i6Nhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/npH2Nphttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnXnGNhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nnNfnnhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnVNK7https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnnp6thttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/no4zaX https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

As always, thanks for lookin' ​


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 28, 2014)

You've done it again, what a fantastic place and photos, three words "Stunning as normal"


----------



## billygroat (Apr 28, 2014)

Incredible! !!!!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2014)

What can I say really,brilliant.i need to get my passport renewed and get abroad.thank you.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 28, 2014)

This has made my night. Thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2014)

When that I read it was one of_ your_ best explores I knew we wouldn't be disappointed! 
What a place, just stunning!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2014)

What a cracking find,the kit looks some age too great photos.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 29, 2014)

Amazing place. Reminds me a bit of my first dentist's as a child.....scary! It seems to me that a lot of explores on the continent are left in an untouched state when compared to places in the UK. At least that's the impression I get when looking at reports on this forum. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 29, 2014)

Stunning as per!! Really like the look of that place.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Truly amazing!!! Fantastic report and pics! Love your style. Very jealous!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 29, 2014)

It's pretty hard to make me want to go to a dentist's, but you've managed it. Thanks (I think).


----------



## sonyes (May 4, 2014)

Stunning again pal!!! Awesome location and fabulous PP


----------



## darbians (May 5, 2014)

What a belter. A good mixture of shots too with the close ups.


----------



## Daxxari (May 5, 2014)

Well. This brightened my morning. Epic photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woofem (May 5, 2014)

epic find, stunning pictures


----------



## Ace5150 (May 5, 2014)

As ever. a stunning set of pictures and report!
You sir, are fast becoming a legend with your posts!


----------



## antonymes (May 8, 2014)

Ace work on this one mate!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

Your shots are superb Mr Saint! Great report. I want to see this place looks ace


----------



## xNatje (May 10, 2014)

Love this place!


----------



## Oobermann (May 10, 2014)

Breathtaking!


----------



## skankypants (May 11, 2014)

Superb stuff Mr Saint.


----------

